

Ask HN: why is bookmark syncing so hard? - jcfrei

Like most of you probably are, I'm using more than one computer and keep an extensive collection of bookmarks - needless to say I would like them all to be <i>in sync</i>. now for a while I've tried xmarks, which worked fine until it began randomly deleting some of my bookmarks. I then switched to chromes builtin syncing methods, which until now worked splendid. and now it stopped working too and this is apparently a common issue, as mentioned by others:<p>http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=114047<p>http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/cbUJnyae32g<p>Is there any reason that I can't think of, why this should be so hard? If google can't get it right, who else might?
======
ssamuli
I'm at the moment working on a product to help me (and others?) to keep their
bookmarks synced across devices. I've done some preliminary work on importing
google bookmarks and delicious to my system. A lot of work still left undone,
though. But let's see, maybe it's somehow usable soon if I will stay
interested :)

------
bkyan
Why not just maintain a list of bookmarks online?

------
zalew
> If google can't get it right, who else might

Mozilla

